# The most interesting gel test



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I like using gel test and watching others results.I am not a dr. but know basic anatomy but havent had oppurtunity do test on flesh.I came across this test with homemade ballistic gel with a pig heart in it.This is a good idea as it is the closest test the average Joe can do and a pig heart is the closest to a human.We all know a heart shot is a real good placement because it is a pump.Shut down the pump and blood dont flow.I hope you enjoy this.There is a guy on youtube that does good test with all types of ammo and it is worth watching.His name is scubaoz

45acp JHP--vs--REAL HEART----BALLISTICS GEL TEST - YouTube


----------

